# Wie Codesys 2.3 auf Apple Airbook installieren?



## Bruno05 (11 Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Windows 7 PC ist kürzlich abgeraucht und ich habe nahezu alle Applikationen inzwischen auf meinem Airbook (OS X El Capitan) zum Laufen gebracht. Fehlt nur noch Codesys 2.3 für meine WAGO 841. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen, wie ich das auf dem Airbook zum Laufen bekommen, am besten per Winebottler?

Grüße

Bruno


----------



## Hohlkörper (13 Juli 2016)

Codesys 2.3 soll direkt auf OS X laufen mit Wine (Winebottler), also ohne Bootcamp oder Virtualisierung mit Parallels oder ähnlichem? Läuft die Installation in Wine durch, oder funktioniert das Installierte nicht?


----------



## Ralle (13 Juli 2016)

Also ich würde sowas immer mit Parallels machen, aber ein Air ist da schon ein wenig schwach. Ich hab hier ein 5 Jahre altes MacBook Air, das ist da schon an der Grenze, mit einem aktuellen geht das eher.
Ich habe Bechoff-Twincat und Codesys V3 für einen Raspi in einer XP-VM (Parallels) installiert, das läuft problemlos.


----------

